# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση ομιλίας για κοκατίλ

## papagalos

ξερει κανεις καποιον ευκολο και γρηγορο τροπο για να μιλησουν τα κοκατιλ;

----------


## tsouk

αυτό που λες είναι απλά ένα όνειρο όλα θέλουν υπομονή και επιμονη τίποτα δεν κερδίζετε έτσι απλά

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Συνεχής επανάληψη με επιβράδυνση και κυρίως όταν το πουλί είναι ήσυχο και θέλει να ασχοληθεί μαζί μας.Πολύ καλή ώρα η απογευματινή.

----------


## papagalos

μου ειπαν πως αν βαλεις ενα κασετοφωνο να λεει συνεχει αυτο που θελεις να μαθεις στον παπαγαλο το μαθαινει γρηγορα
ισχυει;

----------


## mpikis

Το θέμα μας φίλε δεν είνια ο αππαγαλός να παπαγαλίζει...αλλά να επικοινωνεί....αν του βάλεεις μια λεξη..θα μάθει αυτή τη λέξη...ενώ αν του την μάθεις εσυ..Αν για παραδειγμα του λες σε κασσέτα..ΜΑΜΑ...θα μάθει να λέει μαμα...αν όμως του το λές εσυ..θα το ζυνδισει και μαζί σου....πολυ πρόχειρο παραδειγμα και ουτρε εγω καταλαβα τι λέω...καλω τους διαχειριστες...να βάλουν το skype για να μιλαμε...νίθω οτι είμαι σαν τον τυπο που προσπαθουσε να εξηγήσει το προφιτερόλ..χαχαχαχα

----------


## Lucky Witch

Φίλε παπαγάλε αυτό με το κασσετόφωνο είναι σχετικό,αυτό που είπε ο Μπίκης σωστό.
Αν ακούει μια λέξη συνεχώς θα την μάθει απλά είναι καλύτερα να την μάθει από πολύ μικρή ηλικία και να του την λες εσύ.
Έτσι έκανα εγω με τα αρσενικά μου,όχι εσκεμένα αλλά ακούγοντας συνεχώς λέξεις τις μάθαν μόνα τους,και τις λένε.

----------


## MR G

ποιες ειναι οι πυθανοτητες εκμαθησεις ενοσ κοκατιελ το οποιο ειναι αγορασμενο απο πετ σοπ στην συνηθεις ηλικια που τα πουλανε 5-8 μηνες περιπου και δεν ειναι μεγαλομενο απο ανθροπουσ
( εαν ξεπερασουμε το γεγονοσ οτι ειναι απο πετ γιατι ολλα τα πετ δεν ειναι τα ιδια οπως και ολοι οι ιδιοκτητες κατοικιδιων δεν ειναι ιδιοι))

----------


## vagelis76

Όλα είναι πιθανά και εξαρτάται από τη επαφή και το πόσο θα ασχοληθείς μαζί του....
Συνήθως μαθαίνουν πιο εύκολα διάφορους σκοπούς και σφυρίγματα,λεξούλες λένε λιγότερες.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Μπορούμε να κτίσουμε επάνω σε κάτι που λέει και να το τελειοποιήσουμε με την επανάληψη και την επιβράβευση.Πάντα προσπαθούμε σε στιγμή που ο παπαγάλος μας νιώθει καλά και είναι ενθουσιασμένος που ασχολούμαστε μαζί του.Οι συνεδρίες να είναι μικρές και ευχάριστες.**Πχ Ο δικός μου είπε κάποια στιγμή το Πα μόνος του ακούγοντας εμένα να λέω το όνομά του.Το κράτησα και το έλεγα συνεχώς.Αφού το έμαθε τότε συνέχισα ολόκληρο Παααρη και έτσι μετά το έμαθε να το λέει όλο μαζί.Τώρα μαθαίνει το Τι κάνεις;Λέει μόνο το Τι κα και όπου νάναι θα βγάλει και το -νεις*

----------


## pedrogall

Με την συχνη επαναληψη της λεξης, ή της προτασης που θελουμε να του μαθουμε σε συνδηασμο με την εικονα που βλεπει εκεινη την στιγμη, για να λεει την φραση σε συγκεκριμενη στιγμη. Π.χ οταν του δινουμε καποια λιχουδια που του αρεσει , του λεμε ΄΄ θες μεζε;΄΄ ή το πρωι την ωρα που παμε κοντα του του λεμε ΄΄ καλημερα αγαπη μου ΄΄ή οταν μπαινουμε μεσα στο σπιτι του λεμε ΄΄καλως το νε΄΄ και ουτω καθεξης ωστε να συνδηασει την φραση με το συγκεκριμενο γεγονος. Επισης μπορουμε να του σφυριζουμε εναν σκοπο , π.χ το hapy Birthday , και σιγα- σιγα τον μαθαινει.

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Καλησπέρα, είμαι καινούργια στην παρέα. Μόλις χθες πήρα ένα παπαγάλο κοκατίλ. Είναι λίγο άγριος ακόμα, γιατί όταν πηγαίνω κοντά κάποιες στιγμές κάνει σαν φίδι, ξέρετε τον ήχο τον περίεργο.'Αλλες στιγμές πάλι πλησιάζει πάρα πολύ κοντά εκεί που έχω το πρόσωπό μου. Σήμερα προσπάθησα να του δώσω λιχουδιά, αλλά ... τζίφος. Μάλλο βιάζομαι. Το θέμα είναι ότι είμαι πολύ λίγες ώρες με το πουλάκι. Λϊγο το πρωί και λίγο το βράδυ. Πως θα τον κάνω να μας συνηθήσει? Πως θα τον κάνω να μιλάει και να πετάει μόνος του μέσα στο δωμάτιο? Παρακαλώ για συμβουλές.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλως ηρθες!! Βιβη εδω ειναι Ο χάρτης της παρέας μας ο οποιος θα σε βοηθησει να κατανοησεις καλυτερα το forum. επισης εδω μπορεις να μας παρουσιασεις το cockatiel σου Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας. το μικρο σου χρειαζεται ηρεμια για να συνηθισει το νεο του περιβαλλον, οσο λιγοτερο στρεσαρετε τοσο πιο γρηγορα θα μπορεσεις να το πλησιασεις. εδω ειναι μερικα αρθρα που σου ειναι χρησιμα και κυριως σημαντικο το πρωτο (1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά (2) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus (3) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι (4) Yλικά επικίνδυνα για τους παπαγάλους μας. (5) Μίγματα Σπόρων για ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ (6) ΑΥΓΟΤΡΟΦΗ για τα είδη ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΩΝ ανάλογα με τις διατροφικές ιδιαιτερότητες τους (7) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. (8) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης των cockatiels μας (9) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου. (10) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!. καλο διαβασμα!! και καλη διαμονη σου ευχομαι!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλησπέρα και καλώς όρισες!! Θα συμφωνήσω ότι είναι πολύ νωρίς για ομιλία και εκπαίδευση ακόμη, αφού το πουλάκι είναι "άγριο" (όχι δηλαδή ταϊσμένο από άνθρωπο), οπότε βασικά πρέπει να συνηθίσει το είδος μας  :Happy: . Και τα ήμερα κοκατίλ ακόμη μιλάνε πολύ λίγο. Εμένα με το ζόρι λένε κάτι σαν "Ελα δω" και "Κούκου!", ενώ τους μιλάω συνέχεια. Όμως αυτό το είδος σφυρίζει πολύ όμορφα οπότε μπορείς να τους μάθεις ωραιότατους σκοπούς απλώς και μόνο διαλέγοντας σφυριχτές μελωδίες στο YouTube. Εμένα ξέρουν πολύ καλά το Tequila, Kill Bill σάουντρακ και Laurel&Hardy, με λίγες επαναλήψεις. Βέβαια μετά ό,τι άλλο κι αν έβαλα, το μπέρδευαν με αυτά που έμαθαν πρώτα και δεν είδαμε φως...! τελοσπάντων,μην περιμένεις να κάνετε και κουβέντα με αυτό το είδος παπαγάλου, αλλά σίγουρα μπορεί να μάθει να δίνει φιλάκια  :Happy:   :Happy:  (σμουτς θα ακούς, κανονικά!).
Ξεκίνα από το να μείνει ήρεμο κάποιες μέρες και να αρχίσει να τρώει, να πίνει και να κινείται κανονικά χωρίς άγχος μες στο κλουβί. Σε λίγες βδομάδες θα έχει συνηθίσει το να του βάζεις τροφή και νερό, όπως επίσης να του μιλάς συχνά και ήρεμα (όχι να το αγγίξεις αν φοβάται) ώστε να σε συνηθίσει. Έπειτα, όταν δε θα φεύγει φοβισμένο μακριά όταν θα πλησιάζεις, μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις να δίνεις λιχουδιές έξω από το κλουβί για να μάθει σιγα σιγα να τρώει από το χέρι σου.
Θέλει υπομονή και πολλή φροντίδα για να κάνεις ένα κοκατίλ άγριο να πετάει ελεύθερο στο σπίτι σου, αλλά αν δεν τα παρατήσεις και έχεις όρεξη θα σε ανταμείψει πιστεύω!

----------


## Antigoni87

Τώρα πρόσεξα ότι λες πως δέχεται να πλησιάσεις και πολύ κοντά το πρόσωπό σου. Καλό σημάδι μου φαίνεται για τον χαρακτήρα του (σα να έχει περιέργεια!) αλλά δε σημαίνει ότι είναι ώρα να έρθετε πιο κοντά. Ο ήχος είναι φόβος και νεύρα ίσως (τουλάχιστον στα δικά μου πουλιά, όταν πχ δουν γάτα να περνάει από κοντά κάνουν έτσι, ή όταν τσακώνονται μεταξύ τους). Ακόμη είναι υπερβολικά νωρίς, πίστεψέ με! Τις πρώτες 4-5 μέρες αρκεί να ηρεμήσει, να συνηθίσει το νέο χώρο, το ότι έφυγε από ένα μέρος με άλλα πουλιά κτλ. Καλύτερα να έχει την ησυχία του, και τα ξαναλέμε μόλις φύγει το σοκ της μεγάλης αλλαγής! Καλή συνεχεια εύχομαι  :winky: !!

----------

